# Beztēma >  Pludinam latviju

## cobalt

Kaut kad pasen jau klausoties visas tās runas par kušanu un globālo sasilšanu nolēmu sameklēt un no NASA aizņemties dažas kartes, lai pārbaudītu kas, tad applūstu  :: .
Veiksmīgi izstaigājot dīvainas saites, tiku pie nesaprotama formāta faila, kurš bija vainu 30 vai 90 metru precizitātes (uz pikseļa) augstuma karte (height map)...
...beigu beigās no tā visa matlabā sanāca jpegs. Šovakar aiz gara laika noformēju krāsas, mazliet saspiedu un izdomāju parādīt arī citiem:
http://astral.eclub.lv/flood.jpg
Jābrīdina, ka fails ir 9 MB un ~34 megapikseļi, krāsains (takā ramā aizņems vel vairāk)!!!

Piezīme par precizitāti, konvertējot no 16 (vai 32.. neatceros) bitiem (kam man viņus vajag..Latvijā everesta nav) uz 8 bitiem, neveicu mērogošanu, bet visu virs 255 noklipoju (apgriezu)... tā jau bija lēnu  :: ... takā gaiziņa galotnē un vcitur virs 255 m detaļas nav.

Nu tā, likās moš kādam interesanti paskatīties  :: .

P.S. Piedodiet, bet nekur citur (ātrākā vietā) neizdevās nohostēt.. inbox nepaņēma, un visādas shares neļauj, jo latnets atsaka tik lielu POST sūtīt or smth.

----------


## marizo

interesanti.. Rīga zem ūdens...

----------


## cobalt

Nu Rīga izskatās gan... bet ja papēta daudzkur tālāk applūšana notiktu caur šauriem padziļinājumiem un lielākoties pa sekliem līdzenumiem kurus teorētiski varētu ar dambjiem norobežot, takā holande to jau dara n-tos gadus dzīvodama zem jūras līmeņa. 

Kā arī, citas, lielas, teritorijas tikpatkā nav tieši savienotas ar jūru, bet iekrāsojas dēļ tā ka ir zem, piem 80 metru atzīmes (Rozā/G.Zilie pleķi vidzēmē piem.). Tur 2/3 maziņi aizsprosti un teritorija nodrošināta.

P.S. Laikam aizmirsu pateikt un uzrakstīt, ka tā krāsu skala ir metros.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jocīgā cīņa ar globālo sasilšanu.

Pēdējā laikā atkal un atkal masu medijos varam uzzināt, cik ļoti dažādi plaši pazīstami aktieri, politiķi un dažādu dabas fondu pārstāvji uztraucas par globālo sasilšanu un tas izraisītajām sekām gan planētas dabai, gan arī cilvēkiem. Tāpat tiekam mudināti lietot ekonomiskas apgaismes iekārtas, izslēgt datoru, kad to nelietojam un iet kājām, kad tas iespējams vai lietot sabiedrisko transportu. Tas viss protams, ir labi un , ja visi tā darītu, varētu samazināt enerģijas patēriņu un līdz ar to ogļskābās gāzes emisiju par dažiem procentiem, bet tas ir sīkums salīdzinājumā ar to, ko varētu panākt, ja šim jautājumam patiešām nopietni veltītu prātu, naudu un labu organizāciju un sadarbību.

Vispirms - kādi tad konkrēti ir materiālie atbalsta mehānismi tiem, kuri taupa enerģiju. Piemēram, vai kāds ir dzirdējis par īpašām, katrā valstī pieņemtām nodokļu atlaidēm siltumizolācijas materiālu ražotājiem un celtniekiem, kas nodrošina māju siltumizolāciju, tādējadi ietaupot līdz pat !!! 50% enerģijas patēriņa. Vai park- and-drive personīgo auto stāvvietām, kas ierobežo satiksmi pilsētu centros, kur dzinēji bremzējot un atkal un atkal uzsākot braukšanu darbojas visneekonomiskāk. Vai siltumsūkņiem, vai koģenerācijas iekārtām, vai saules silta ūdens sistēmam, kas var nodrošināt gadā vairak par 50% siltā ūdens patēriņa arī Latvijā. Vai varbūt pasaulē plaši ir izplatīta un materiāli atbalstīta jaunāko apgaismes tehnoloģiju izmantošana, kuru darba mūžs ir 50 reizes ilgāks un enerģijas patēriņš ir 5 -10 reizes mazāks par parastajam lampām. Varbūt kaut kā tiek materiāli atbalstītas un padarītas pircējam pievilcīgākas mašīnas ar divsajūgu ātrumkārbām vai jebkuru citu tehnoloģiju, kas samazina degvielas patēriņu un līdz ar to ogļskābās gāzes emisiju kaut par 5 %. Varbūt pēkšņi kāds ir atzinis, ka palmu eļlas plantācijas nekādā veidā nav Latvijas problēma un nenoplicina Latvijas dabu un neierobežo bioloģisko daudzveidību un Latvijā mierīgi var diezgan lielu daļu mašīnu darbināt ar biodīzeli.

Nekā tāda nav, vismaz plaši izplatītu, starptautiski pieņemtu principu. Un , kamēr JAU ESOŠĀS, enerģiju taupošās tehnologijas netiks plaši atbalstītas ar nodokļu un cenu politiku, tikmēr ar datora izslēgšanu vai ekonomiskas lampas iegādāšanos tiks imitēta reāla, būtiska darbība. Ekoloģiskās pēdas skaitļi, kas parāda, ka, ja visi dzīvotu kā ASV, vajadzētu 6 zemeslodes, ja tā , kā latvieši - divas, tikai parāda, kas notiks, kad katrs zemeslodes iedzīvotājs sagribēs un spēs iegādāties kondicionieri, savu mašīnu vai dzīvot komforta temperatūrā savā mājā visu gadu. Šo jautājumu savlaicīga risināšana būtu reāls ieguldījums globālās sasilšanas novēršanā.

----------


## cobalt

Nu a ko var padarīt.. zini tik daudzos jautājumos ir tādas cūcības un neloģiskumi ka es vair nesatraucos par to pēdējā laikā...
.. vienkārši ceru, ka cilvēce vainu "apdedzināsies", vai tos kuru rokās tas viss ir patreiz nomainīs cilvēki ar svaigu prātu un mazāk sautīgām interesēm visā.

Par pēdu, man pietika ar 1 zemi (2 hA)  ::  , ja nu kāds arī grib noskaidrot:
http://www.pdf.lv/epeda/epeda.html

----------


## a_masiks

Ticamāk, ka pēc kāda laika sados pa kaklu panikas cēlājiem. Ibo panikas celšana - ienesīgs un lēts bizness. Ja laikus notinās - arī drošs.

Da kaut vai elementārā loģika :  ja paliek siltāks globālās sasilšanas dēļ - mazāk tiek tērēts fosīlais kurināmais apkurei, ij samazinās piesārņojums.
Ne par velti tie tirliņi sev bakdoru atstāja ar tēzi - iestāsies globālā sasilšana un jūs visi naher *nosalsiet!* 
Tb -  pliek siltāks - značit globālā sasilšana, paliek aukstāks - globālās sasilšanas sekas. 
Pa manam - sasilšana rullē, jo man mazāk par mājas apkuri jāmaksā. Arktikas ledi mani nerausta, jo tur darbojas arhimēda likums. Joki ir ar Antarktīdu.
Varētu *noticēt* ka šamās ledu izkušana applūdinātu lielāko daļu zemes. Bet... 
1) kopš 1960 gada ir 2 reizes samazinājies Antarktīdas ledus apjoma novērtējums.  Kas var galvot ka arī šis nav kļūdains? /pēc aprēķiniem sanāks tie 70-80m plusā okeāna līmenim/
2) Latvija skaitās dzintara zeme. Un dzintars veidojās figviņzinkurā nesenā ērā, kad Latvijā valdīja nenormāls karstums.+40-50C... un latvija nemaz nebija zem ūdens, vēl vairāk - tās teritorijas kuras TAGAD ir zem jūras līmeņa -  tās bija tīri lietojama sauszeme. Panikas cēlāji šo faktu eleganti ignorē.
3) Pašā Antarktīdā ir  akmeņogļu iegulas. Pofig kamtās var piederēt, bet tas ir fakts, ka tās nav cēlušās no pingvīnu fekālijām. Tb -  Antarktīda vienalga kad un kā, bet ir piedzīvojusi tropisko klimatu un pasaule pie tam nav noslīkusi nahren kopā ar visu Antarktīdu.

Tad nu kam ticēt un kuram pa feisu kraut? Mistiskai valdībai, kurai pie kājas sasilšana bet jārūpējas par iedzīvotāju labklājību, vai paņikjoriem, kam pie kājas labklājība, bet gribās ar savu sensāciju pazīmēties? /Un piereizes pabīdīt apšaubāmus un nenormāli dārgus projektus./

----------


## mishka

globālā sasilšana, automašīnu izplūdes gāzes un tā antarktīda kas kūst jau ir briesmīgi, bet vai kāds ir padomājis, kas notiek te pat blakus.. katru reizi, kad jūs izmetat miskastē kādu plastassas maisiņu ( ceru ka uz ielas nemetat ), izmetat kādu plastmassas kasti vai kādu alumīnijā baloniņu vai sazin ko.. tie visi ir atkritumi .. un kur tie visi paliek   ::   atkritumi pārņems pasauli   ::   labi, ka ir tie konteineri, kuri paredzēti priekš šķirošanas.. vismaz atkritumi tādā veidā tiek šķiroti un sagatavoti otrreizējai pārstrādei. a ko man, lauķim, darīt? tas ir drausmīgi apzināties to, ka ar katru dienu tiek apzināti piesārņota pasaule. 
ne par atkritumiem.. šodien pat vēl bija raidījums par atomelektrospekstacijas būvi lietuvā.. pret to tikai protestēju.. mums jau te viegli sēdēt un nestressot par to atom enerģiju.. mēs jau esam nosacīti tālu,  bet attālums radiācijai nav šķerslis.. ja ies vaļā tā mantiņā tad te visi tādi pusdzīvi staigāsim, tai skaitā arī Kalvītis.. nevajadzēja uzreiz to sliktāko scenārinu, bet katrā ziņā tas nav gudri.

----------


## a_masiks

Atomelektrostacija ir sūds. Tāpat kā tukši dezodoranta baloniņi. Manuprāt vislielākais kirdik nāk no debesīm - vot iedomājies, kas notiks, ja Latvijā iejobnīs pāris kilometru liels meteorīts!!! A viņam točna attālums ir sīka vienība! Tur tu nevis pusdzīvs staigāsi, bet stipri plakans un pat ļoooti beigts. Un cik man zināms - meteorītiem dziļi vienaldzīgas protesta akcijas, balsošanas, enerģijas taupīšanas un novājēšanas ķampaņas. 
Ja turpinām spamu par panikas cēlājiem- tad iesaku 2012 gadu sagaidīt uz vanšu tilta satērpušies baltos palagos. Ibo tas ir Maju kalendāra pēdējais gads un tas vien ir drošs  pierādījums Pasaules Galam. A baltie palagi - tāpēc ka balts līķauts piestāv jebkuram rumpītim.
PS - reāli atstiept kājas var dzerot nevārītu ūdeni no Daugavas nevis no hipotētiskās radiācijas noplūdes.

----------


## karloslv

Par ko vispār panika? Nu, puslatvija zem ūdens. Padomā tik. Anglijas platība aptuveni kā trim Baltijas valstīm kopā, un iedzīvotāju tur ir vismaz 6x vairāk. Nu es nesauktu viņus par pārapdzīvotu valsti. Tā ka Latvija patiesībā ir vieni meži un pļavas. Sarūmēsies, ja vajadzēs, visa Baltija Vidzemes augstienē.

Turklāt - ievērojiet konsekvenci, globālā sasilšana ir parādība, ko mēs novērojam - Zeme silst, un tas ir fakts. Pavisam cita lieta, par kuru nevienam nav skaidrs - vai mēs to esam kaut kā ietekmējuši. Trešā lieta, par kuru ARĪ nav skaidrs - vai mēs to varam ietekmēt, piemēram, nedarot vai darot kaut kādas lietas.

----------


## dmd

iedomājies tādu miglainu, lietainu dienu. drēgns, vēss, pretīgs. 
un iedomājies tādu laiku visu gadu. tā mums būs, kad uzsils.

a par atomelektrostacijām velti stresot. sāksim ar to, ka mūsdienu atomelektro staciju uzbūve manāmi atšķiras no černobiļas stacijas. arī drošības tehnika un pārējais ir mainījies. veco ingalinu gan ar steigu nafigot vajaga.
lēta, samērā tīra un efektīga enerģija.

----------


## karloslv

Bloody weather, būs kā tagad Anglijā. Patiesībā jau kādus trīs mēnešus tā ir  :: 

Problēma, ka haotiskā sistēmā (piemēram, klimatiskajā) palielinot enerģiju, tā kļūst nestabilāka. Tā ka mierīgajam drēgnajam laikam pievienosies pamatīgas pēkšņas vētras un ekstrēmi karstumi un sausumi. Principā arī ekstrēmiem aukstumiem vajadzētu būt, bet nav  ::  Toties ir Ķīnā.

----------


## Vaz3

> a par atomelektrostacijām velti stresot. sāksim ar to, ka mūsdienu atomelektro staciju uzbūve manāmi atšķiras no černobiļas stacijas. arī drošības tehnika un pārējais ir mainījies.


 Mainījies ta ir,bet toreiz līdz avārijai Černobiļas ātomreaktors skaitījās ļoti ļoti droš!Pēc avārijas neviens tā vairs neteica!
Es domāju ka nafig tādu reaktoru vajag...
Nja,karte briesmīga sanāk ka tecēs cauri visai latvijai(vidū) uz Lietuvu?Pats trakākais ka visas lielākās pilsētas(un ne tik lielās) ir tieši pie ūdens!Skatijos filmu par plūdiem...

----------


## Raimonds1

vispar jau taisa tagad fusion tipa 

vismaz meeģina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_fusion

Bet nu ja par sasilšanu un visiem tiem efektiem - ne velti meteorologiskos apstakļus rēķinošais dators ir sistēma ar teraflopiem utt. mērvienībām  un par gigabaitu atmiņām tur vispār neiet runa. Visi šitie procesi ir tāds daudzfaktoru apsākums, ka izzīlēt, kas no ka ir diezgan pagrūti, kaut vai kustot lediem var nojukt siltās straumes un tad Eiropā pat palikt vēsāks.  tāpat tas ozona slanis izrādas ir ta vieta, lidz kurai iejauacas cikloni un ja tas slanis pacelas augstak, tad visi tie virpuļi iemaisās un iznāk ar leilāku diametru un uzsnieg sniegs tuksnesī, kur vins mūžam nav bijis un iedod argumentu - re re , paliek vēsāks, kāda sasilšana.

----------


## MONKEY

Es esmu dzirdējis, un tam arī ticu, ka tas viss ir daudz maz dabiski. Bija ledus laikmets, tagad viss sasils, izkusīs līdz noteiktai robežai. UN pēc tam atkal viss aizies uz ledus laikmetu. Respektīvi, viss iet pa spirāli un viss pēc laika atkārtojās. Tā pat kā uzskata ka vēsture arī atkārtojās un iet pa spirāli. nu ko tie zinātnieki zin par sēniem laikiem. Visi šie mērijumi par globālo sasilšanu ir sākti veikt no kāda 50 gada.

Protams šādi dzīvojot, piesārņojot, mēs visu laižam dimbā. Uzskatīja, ka nafta biegsies pēc 50 gadiem. Nu tam neticu, jo šie skaitļi visu laiku mainās ( tagad domājot ka pēc 300 ), turklāt zinātne atīstās. Un kad pasaka ka nafta iet uz grunti, tad protams cenas kāpj. Cūcība. Bet mēs visi esam nelabojami, jo dzīvojam priekš sevis, nu labi varbūt visi nē. Tak daudzi domā - galvenais, lai manai dzīvei viss izvelk, a pēc tam pofig.

Tāds gan ir mans viedoklis. A jā, žēl, ka radiotehnika nojies pa burbuli Rīgā   ::

----------


## karloslv

Raimond, cik man zināms, nevienam vēl nav izdevies radīt lietojamu kodolsintēzes reaktoru ar pozitīvu enerģijas bilanci. Tieši tāpat kā antigravitācija, tā būs tūlīt tūlīt, jau rīt.

----------


## karloslv

Da loģiski, ko tie zinātnieki vispār zina, mēs, kas esam izlasījuši kaut kur par ledus laikmetu, zinām labāk. Nu lōōōģiski. Interesanti, kas tad tos ledus laikmetus izdomāja, varbūt dievišķie raksti mums par tiem pavēstīja? Temperatūru pagātnē un pat atmosfēras sastāvu var uzzināt līdz ļoti senai pagātnei, vajag tikai rakt. Precīzāk - urbt mūžīgā sasaluma ledu.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu par tām atomelektrostacijām. Nu nevajag jau neievērot to ka stacija - černobilā - jau ir novesta līdz bīstamajam  stāvokilm, bet nēē zinātnes labā jālaiž tālāk, cik tad var dabūt ārā no tādas maksimālo rezultātu. Nu neatceros, kā tur īsti bija, bet aizgāja viņa pašu vainas dēļ, un galvenais ka to paši noklusēja, kamēr Zviedrija kasijās par to ka mākonis jau līdz viņiem būs atnācis. Nu šito varbūt aplami rakstu, jo to man stāstija cilvēks un tas var būt arī kļūdains informācijas avots.

----------


## MONKEY

karloslv, to pēdējo Tu atiecināji uz manis rakstīto? Es mazliet nekorekti izteicos, es biju domājis savādāku domu, aizpeldēja. Respektīvi - tādas ziņas par globālo sailšanu parādijās 50 gados.

Ai nu nav tur ko funktierēt, kas būs tālāk. Tak viss var mainīties. Pasules galu arī paredz, bet neskāpēc to datumu atliek uz vēlāku laiku.

----------


## Raimonds1

okeāna dibena ir daudz metāna hidrīda - tas ir - dabasgāze lielā spiedienā veido tādu kā izrakteni, kurš satur daudz metāna 

it kā pietiekot simtiem gadu

bet vispirms jāizlok naftas lauki  :: 

Kas atteicas uz dārgajam tehnoloģijām - vēl dārgak ir sakopt pec viesuļvētras, neigūt ražu mērenajā klimatā, jo kaut kādi dienvidu kukaiņi un tārpi ir aprijusi augus, pazaudēt unikālas sugas, kas satur diezgan derīgas vielas un ģenētisko info, glābt ekoloģiskos bēglus utt.  ilgtermiņā, protams, ja kādam tas rūp  ::

----------


## darvins

Taa visa globaalaa sasilshana taa vien shkjiet ir Ir Viens Feini Ienesiigs Bizness, tiem kas nav tikushi pie lielo gaazes un naftas kraajumu sadales.
Tie kas necik daudz intereseejas par Globaalo sasilshanu, saprot, ka tas nu nekaadi nav saistiits ar Cilveeka darbiibu vai nedarbiibu. Shaadas sasilshanas ir bijushas un buus, taapat kaa Lielie un Mazie Ledus laikmeti. Bet neko, cilveeki ir dziivojushi un dziivos.

Iisteniibaa te nedaudz ozh peec konspiraacijas teorijas:
1. Uz Globaalo sasilshanu baazeets bizness ir atljauts taam organizaacijaam, kuraam ir pieeja Leetam energjijas veidam, bet kuru tirguu neljauj laist Naftas magnaati.
2. Tad nu arii ir rasts kompromiss: Kameer buus nafta un gaaze, tikmeer Nenaftinieki pluuks naudu no Globaalaas sasilshanas.
3. Beigsies nafta, uzradiisies jauns efektiivs energjijas veids un visi aizmirsiis par Globaalo sasilshanu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Neviens nav pierādījis vai ticami parādījis nedz to, ka tas ir saistīts ar cilvēka darbību, nedz pretējo.

Turklāt ar konspirācijas teorijām iesaku neaizrauties. Kaut kā tie sludinātāji parasti aizmirst, ka arī konspirācijas teoriju radīšana un uzturēšana kādam varētu būt izdevīga. Slauc visus, kas netur acis vaļā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau vecā ledū ir gaisa burbulīši un tur to, cik co2 bijis pirms tūkstošiem gadu, var izmērīt un objektīvi pateikt, ka tagad ir daudz vairāk.

Diemžēl  uz vienu šādi pamatotu tekstu ir 10 savārstījumi.

Pārbaudes akmens te ir tas, vai tas, kas lasa visus vienpadsmit, zina kaut ko par ķīmiju, fiziku, laboratorijas metodēm un tamlīdzigām zinātnēm.
taču savārstijumus parasti raksta humanitāristi, kas prot vieglo valodu, kas patīk tiem, kas nevēlas iedziļināties tekstā un lieki iespringt uz kaut kadiem moliem, radioaktīvajiem oglekļiem un tamlīdzīgām finesēm.

----------


## cobalt

Ir jau vel ļaunāk, ir cilvēki kas uzskata ka tādi ĻAUNIE ķīmiķi tikai speciāli pūderē smadzenes ar saviem "sarežģīti safabricētajiem" tekstiem, un ka humanisti vismaz normālu, saprotamu, patiesību pasaka,  ::   ::   :: ...ir ir tādi..

----------


## Vaz3

Nu,kura zīlniece pareģoja pēc cik gadiem tie plūdi būs???

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te labs tests... kā mēs ietekmējam vidi: http://www.pdf.lv/epeda/epeda.html
Runājot par mūsdienām, ja gribi izdzīvot, jāatgriežas pie naturālās saimniecības, jo neatkarīgāks tu būsi no pārējiem, jo mazāk cietīsi no globālām krīzēm ( enerģētikas un ekonomikas ) jo tās ir neizbēgamas šajā laikmetā... pašam sevi jāsāk apgādāt ar energoresursiem un pārtiku, patērētāju dzīvesveids ir galīgi garām, jo esam 100% atkarīgi no valsts un pasaules ekonomikas, kas ir nestabila... tas tiktāl, kā miesīgi izdzīvot šo zemes dzīvi... otra un svarīga lieta ir atgriesties no grēkiem pie Dieva, kas ir pati mīlestība un taisnība... caur Kristu ticībā mums grēki tiek piedoti un nodrošināta mūžīgā dzīve un nemirstība... šī pasaule iznīks dažādās kataklizmās, bet pēcgalā Dievs radīs jaunu zemi un debesis, kur taisnība, mīlestība un miers mājo... šo zemi iemantos tie, kas sevi uzticējuši Dievam... un neviens aklatīgs vai varaskārs cilvēks šo vietu neiemantos... tas tiktāl par garīgām un mūžīgām lietām...

----------


## a_masiks

Adnaka.... tas ka dieva vārdi mutē nozīmē nopietnu smadzeņu traumu - man nebija noslēpums... bet ko tik... ēee... EPISKU dzirdēt šai forumā nebiju gaidījis! /piedodiet par kalambūru/

Dārgais! Vai tu piedāvā elektroniķiem pašiem, naturālās saimniecības apstākļos virpot tranzistorus un cept mikroshēmas? Es pat nepieminu, ka naturālā saimniecība ir pati nestabilākā un pati atkarīgākā no laika apstākļiem un dabas kataklizmām. Tagad zemnieki par savu izcūkāto labību saņem kompensācijas no valsts. Ja valstī būs naturālās saimniecības modelis -  tava kompensācija būs priedes zars un ieziepēts striķis. Vai bada nāve. Vai nu cienītais būs gatavs 5 hektārus uzart ar zirdziņu vai savu sievu, /ja zirdziņa neir/ un pēc tam ar izkapiņu nopļaut? Jeb iedomājas ka dieviņš uz krīta piešķir traktoriņu un ik gadus cisternu ar soļarku?
Ja globālās sasilšanas psihozes autori ir šāda kaluma veči -  man naf bail no divām golbālajā sasilšanām, četriem pasaules plūdiem un pieciem ledus laikmetiem ko šamie sola. Ak, jā arī mēris, sestais pasaules karš ugunskrusti debesīs un cita figņa. Galvenais no kā jābaidās - nevar šamiem ļaut iegūt valsts varu un dot sērkociņus rokās. Ir bijuši gadījumi....

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas, ka pasaule pašlaik sasilst nu gan nav apstrīdams nu nekādi.  Vēl var pastrīdētiesies - kāpēc, vai cilvēka darbība tur ir pie vainas un cik lielā mērā.

Tas, ka Zeme aizies bojā arī ir fakts, jo Saules degviela - ūdeņradis pārvēršas par hēliju un Saulei zūd masa un gravitācija to burbuli neturēs kopā un tas pletīsies pa planētu orbītam - tas arī diemžēl ir fakts.  Protams, kad tas vēl notiks.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tas, ka Zeme aizies bojā arī ir fakts


 Tevi tas uztrauc?

----------


## Epis

Mani tas uztrauc ! 

Kāds iz redzējis filmu Al Gore "inconvenient Truth"  tur ir par gobālo sasilšanu un zinātniskajiem pierādījumiem, datiem kas ir vākti kautkur 30 gadus + datiem kas ir atrasti antarktīdā, vai ziemeļ ledus okeānā no ledus kur var precīzi izanalizēt atmosfērā esošo CO2 līmeni 
viss intresantākais tur ir Co2 grafiks kas parāda kādi līmeņi bījuši uz zemes laikam vairāku miljonu gadu garumā + zemes temperatūra un arī visi leduslaikmeti. 
no šī grafika izriet ļoti lielas likumsakarības katru reizi kad tempertūra zemei ceļās tai seko kārtējais leduslaikmets un savkārt zemei tempertūra ceļās no tā Co2 ietekmes un uzminiet kāds ir bījis vēsturiskais Maximums visā zemes vēsturē Co2 līmenim (laikam no dinozauru laikiem) 

Atradu Wiki bildi par 420,000 years of ice core data from Vostok, Antarctica research station.
sarkanais grafiks ir tempertūra un var redzēt ka ir bījuši 4 leduslaikmeti un kā izrādās sakritība leduslaikmetam ir tieša ar CO2 līmeni atmosfērā, grafiks rāda ka palielinoties Co2 tempertūra uz zemes ceļās līdz sākās leduslaikmets 


apskataties kāds šodien ir Co2 līmenis  viena bilde no kautkāda linka kur vārdsakot tas līmenis tagat ir 390ppmv



nav jābūt kautkādam apdāvinātam ģēnijam lai nesaskatītu likumsakarības un tās ir šausmīgas, mēs jau tagat esam pārkāpuši zemes vēstures Co2 Maximumu (kas bīj ~300 ppmv ) pēc kā sekoja leduslaikmets un cilvēce jau ir sasniegusi 390ppmv un tuvāko 10 gadu laikā nekas nemainīsies CO2 kāps un var pat aiziet līdz kādiem 500 ppmv, lielākā daļa naivi domā ka tā leduslaikmets viņu mūžā neiestāsies, un tas sāksies labi ja pēc kādiem 1000 gadiem.
tajos zemes vēstures grafikos patiešām izskatās ka visi procesi notiek ļoti lēnu (1000 gadu perjodos), bet atšķirība ir tāda ka CO2 kāpa arī lēnu, a tagat Co2 kāpj pēc tādiem 1000gadu perjodu grafikiem kā vertikāla taisne (tā vēsturnieki zīmēs šo posmu šajos grafikos kā vertikālu taisni) un nav jābūt apdāvinātam lai izdomātu ka tempertūras kritums būt tik pat vertikāls kā Kāpums tā rāda vēsture un viss atkārtojās. 

Kad iestāsies jauns leduslaikmets to neviens nezin, bet  ja šādi turpināsies tad ilgi jāgaida nebūs. 
šoziem es dzīvodam rīgā sniegu esu redzējis tikai 2 reizes un viņš tik ātri nokusa to pa sniegu uzskatīt nevar, bet pirms 10-15 gadiem ka bīju sīks atceros kā gāju slēpot uz vietējo Biķernieku trases kalniem un sniega bīj papillo varēja 2-3 mēnešus slēpot a tagat mežā sniega vispār nav ( tā ir jau pēdējos 3-4 gadus un katru reizi ar vien sliktāk).

Pozitīvi ir tas kad man nav jāpērk Ziemas zābāki, mētelis, un var braukt ar riteni(ziemā) mazāks rēķins par siltumu.

----------


## a_masiks

Ģēnijam jābūt, lai kaut ko tādu kā tu - sarakstītu. Tas ir fakts.
Es tā īsti nesapratu sarakstīto - tu esi pārmīzis no ledus laikmeta? Tā sanāk?
Man šķiet tu esi maķenīt pamodies kādus 10'000 gadus par vēlu... vai par ātru...
Vispār jau CO2 nav hladagents zemes atmosfērā, un šamā procentuālais pieaugums neizraisa ledus laikmetu... bet nu - kur man ar ģēniju cīkstēties...

----------


## Raimonds1

Tur tajā grafika ir arī metāns, un tam  ir 20x lielāks SEG efekts(siltumnīcas efekta gāzes), nekā co2.

----------


## Epis

Nu pēc tiem grafikiem tā īsti tur nevar redzēt kādos gadījumos iestājās momentāli leduslaikmets, faktiski tajos grafikos leduslaikmets pamazām iestājās tad kad CO2 atmosfērā samazinās dēļ tā kad koki(citi augi) absorbē visu CO2 un tad sākās pamazām leduslaikmets kamēr koku paliek kazāk un CO2 atkal uzkrājās un planēta sasilst un tad pajaunu tā tas process turpinās visu laiku, faktiski pēc tiem grafikiem zemei pamazām vaidzētu tempertūrai pazemināties (ja cilvēki nebūtu visus mežus izcirtuši tad tā būtu) 
, bet šajā gadījumā ka CO2 ir daudz tas leduslaikmets var iestāties no tā kad pazudīs tās okeāna straumes, kā golfa straume kas regulē siltuma apmaiņu starp ekvatoru un Z polu tad būs tā kad ekvadorā būs ~ +40-60 bet polod -40-80 vai pat vairāk un mēs visi sasalsim jo esam parāk tālu uz ziemeļiem. 

šādi gadījumi pēc tās filmas ir bījuši zemes vēsturē Piemēram kad kanādā kautkāds liels saldūdens ezers (kas bīj pirmstam izolēts un okeānā neieplūda, vienreiz pārplūda un bīj tie super lielie plūdi un tā rezultātā tika atšķaidīts okeāna ūdens (kritās sāls koncentrācija) un golfa straume vienkārši pazuda un sākās momentāla polu sasalšana faktiski ledus laikmets. 
Par šito scenāriju arī ir vairākas filmas manliekās ka nesen rā'dija vienu no tām filmām kur bīj milzīgi tornādo, + cunami un tad viss sasala. 

Zinātnieki jau ir novērojuši kad golfa straume pavājinās tieši dēļ sāls koncentrācijas samazinājuma. ja antarktīda izkusīs tad būs kapzda visiem (sākumā plūdi pēc tam ledus laikmets) un latviju klās kilometru bieza ledus kārta   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Adnaka.... tas ka dieva vārdi mutē nozīmē nopietnu smadzeņu traumu - man nebija noslēpums... bet ko tik... ēee... EPISKU dzirdēt šai forumā nebiju gaidījis! /piedodiet par kalambūru/
> 
> Dārgais! Vai tu piedāvā elektroniķiem pašiem, naturālās saimniecības apstākļos virpot tranzistorus un cept mikroshēmas? Es pat nepieminu, ka naturālā saimniecība ir pati nestabilākā un pati atkarīgākā no laika apstākļiem un dabas kataklizmām. Tagad zemnieki par savu izcūkāto labību saņem kompensācijas no valsts. Ja valstī būs naturālās saimniecības modelis -  tava kompensācija būs priedes zars un ieziepēts striķis. Vai bada nāve. Vai nu cienītais būs gatavs 5 hektārus uzart ar zirdziņu vai savu sievu, /ja zirdziņa neir/ un pēc tam ar izkapiņu nopļaut? Jeb iedomājas ka dieviņš uz krīta piešķir traktoriņu un ik gadus cisternu ar soļarku?
> Ja globālās sasilšanas psihozes autori ir šāda kaluma veči -  man naf bail no divām golbālajā sasilšanām, četriem pasaules plūdiem un pieciem ledus laikmetiem ko šamie sola. Ak, jā arī mēris, sestais pasaules karš ugunskrusti debesīs un cita figņa. Galvenais no kā jābaidās - nevar šamiem ļaut iegūt valsts varu un dot sērkociņus rokās. Ir bijuši gadījumi....


 šķiet ka dažiem nav vispār priekštata par Dievu, vai vismaz aplams... runas par Dievu neliecina par smadzeņu traumu, bet par dzīves gudrību... runa ir par augstajiem morālies likumiem un principiem... cilvēce var sasniegt augstu līmeni zinātniskajā jomā, bet morāli skatoties, pasaule degradējas... nododas dzeršanai, mantas kārībām, slepkavošanām, kariem... izvarošanām utt geji un lezbietes izkropļo ģimenes modeli... kur ir varenā un gudrā cilvēce? visu karu, strīdu, slepkavību iemesls ir mantas kārība, varas kāre, gūt kontroli pār cilvēku masām un citu zemju energoresursiem... šīs pasaules dievs ir nauda un sekss... iznīcinot morāles likumus, cilvēki iznīcinās sevi un dabu... pat lopi un dzīvnieki tā neuzvedās...
Runājot par naturālo saimniecību, ja viens netiek galā, tad jāveido komūnas... ( pat valsts mērogā, t.i. Latijai jānodrošina sevi ar visiem resursiem )
Leduslaikmets arī ir neizbēgams... daži saka, ja apstāsies golfa straume, tad ziemeļu zemes ieslīgs pamatīgā dubakā -40 grādi būs ikdiena...
Nesaku, ka jāvirpo tranzistori, jo tos var nopirkt  ::  bez tam, ja grib, var jau paeksperimentēt un uzbūvēt "makgaivera stila rāciju" t.i. izmantot negatīvās pretestības divpolus..

----------


## a_masiks

> Runājot par naturālo saimniecību, ja viens netiek galā, tad jāveido komūnas...


 Tad tā vairs nav naturālā saimniecība. Iesaku painteresēties kas īsti  ir "naturālā saimniekošana".
Tēma par dievu šai diskusijā būtu offtopiks. Bet atļaušos tomēr pateikt, ka priekšstats ir, un ne tev spriest vai pareizs vai aplams. Uzzināsi tikai pēc nāves, *ja* vispār uzzināsi.



> nododas dzeršanai, mantas kārībām, slepkavošanām, kariem... izvarošanām utt geji un lezbietes izkropļo ģimenes modeli...


 Kā reiz to var attiecināt uz viduslaikiem, kad baznīca bija valsts reliģija. Pārfrāzēsim jautājumu - kur bija varenā un gudrā baznīca + dievticība ar savu superaugsto morāli? Es te par ķeceru nīdēšanu, raganu prāvām, slaveno bērtuļu nakti, 30 un 100 gadu kariem ij neiespringstu. Jautājums retorisks, neprasa atbildi, jo iegrimsism dziļā oftpā.




> Leduslaikmets arī ir neizbēgams... daži saka, ja apstāsies golfa straume, tad ziemeļu zemes ieslīgs pamatīgā dubakā -40 grādi būs ikdiena...


  uz pasaules ir tāda vieta - Kamčatka un Aļaska. Viņas kā reiz ir ziemeļu zemes, viņas tieši otrādi - siltā golfa straume jau tagad neapskalo ij tās ietekme ir tuva 0. Tak tās teritorijas nepavisam neatgādina katastrofālu ledus laikmetu. 
Viens riktīgs vulkāna izvirdums ir veselas ZTP desmitgades vērts. Tb - to ko cilvēce vaiga sviedros var saražot un palaist gaisā 10 gados, to viens vulkāns var iespēt ar vienu šķaudienu. Mēs šai gadījumā dabai neesam konkurenti.

----------


## Epis

katukur lasīju ka vieni saka kad tas ūdens līmenis varētu nemaz necelties jo okeānā itkā esot plaisas kur tas ūdenis tek zemes dzīlēs un ārā itkā arī tekot karstais, bet tomēr ietek vairāk iekšā nekā iztek un itkā tas kompensējot izkusušā ledus ūdeni, bet nu tas tā, ja tas ledus sāks kust vēl straujākos tempos tad nekādas pazemes plaisas neglābs.

Nesen bīj par CSI (tas seriāls par izmeklētājiem) tur bīj tāda serīja par jauniešu baru kas izklaides pēc savācās un atštaukā kādu garāmgājēju un tur beigās tie izmeklētāji nesaprata kādēļ tas tā, un tas gudrais vecis pateica vienkārši tiem jauniešiem nav kauna sajūtas, līdz ar to pat ja viņi saprot ka tas ir slikti viņi izdara un nejūt nekādu vainas apziņu, bet kauns ir tas kas cilvēku aptur darīt kautko tādu par ko tev pēc tam būs kauns. līdz ar to vienīgais kas var apturēt cilvēku darīt kautko ir kauna sajūta, un to ir jāieaudzina vecākiem, protams baznīca to arī dara, bet var arī iztikt bez baznīcas. 

es nekādiem dieviem neticu, bet morāles vērtībām gan ticu un agrāk kad es gāju pamatskolā lielākā daļa sāka dzert ap 9 klasi, tagat visi sīkie dzer un pipē jau 5klasē, tā ir acīm redzama sabiedrības degradācija.

Es jau vairāk kā 4 gadus nedzeru, un arī nepīpēju. (2 reiz gadā bišķi ierauju lielajos svētkos -> jāņos un jaungadā)

----------


## a_masiks

Cilvēkam morāle un morāles izpratne nāk no pirmatnējā primātu bara. Tās ir bara locekļu uzvedības modelis, kas  loģiski un neizbēgami izriet un automātā izveidojas no bara eksistences un struktūras principiem. Resp - jebkurai morāles normai ir jēga un saturs tikai barā.  Nu, tur - dodt pačotu bara barvedim, nejāties ar viņa mātīti, vai vispār nejāties, jo tādas ekskluzīvas tiesības ir tikai barvedim, laupījumu nobauda barvedis, tad viņa mātītes un tad pārējie. Utt...

Vot kaut vai tas - neiekāro sveša mantu.  Robinsonam Krūzo šī morāles norma ir tukšā skaņa un bezjēdzīga, kamēr neparādās šis "svešais".  kā arī nokaut šo švešo var tikai tad, kad stājas kontaktā....

----------


## Epis

Turpinot to plūdu tēmu tad kādēļ lai kāds ticētu tām visādām teorijām ? 

atbilde ļoti vienkārši jo viņas ir balstītas uz pagātnes notikummiem, ja pagātnē ir bījusi līdzīga situācija ar līdzīgiem apstākļiem tad +- tas var atkārtoties un ir iespējams paredzēt nākotni protams ar novirzi, līdz ar to ja agrāk bīja šī golfa straumes apstāšanās pēc kuras iestājās leduslaikmets tad tas ir pilnīgi reāli, vai tas notiks pēc 5-10-100gadiem to neviens nezin, bet cipari un ledus kušanas ātrumi liecina ka tie processi uzņem apgriezienus (tempertūras celšanās, ūdens līmeņa kāpums, visādu dabas stihīju skaits arī palielinās, un ja tā tendence ir ar augošu raksturu tad negribās pat domāt kas būs pēc tiem 10 gadiem. 

ja kas es pirms  2 gadiem  jau toreizs domāju ka NI burbulis plīsīs, bet redz ka izdevās viņu vēl vienu gadu noturēt un pagājšgad viss arī notika cenas krīt un kritīs vēl ilgu laiku it sevišķi ja cilvēki nevarēs kredītu atdot tad būs liels kritum (kā ASV kur 1miljons palika bez jumta virs galvas) un šeit arī var redzēt cikliskumu un līdz ar to ir iespejams prognozēt aptuveni kas notiks nākotnē balstoties uz pagātni protams visam ir savs kļūdas % + nejaušibas faktors. 

jeb kurā gadījumā lai samazinātu iespējamos plūdu draudus un ledus laikmeta atnākšānu ir jādomā kā dzīvot videi draudzīgi.

----------


## a_masiks

> Turpinot to plūdu tēmu tad kādēļ lai kāds ticētu tām visādām teorijām ?


 Tieši tāpēc, kāpēc tic rīkstniekiem - lai būtu kur lošiem lieko naudu iegrūst. A ko darīt, ja kabatu spiež? Vot ij feins risinājums. Strādāja tev vecais freona ledusskapis - a nekā. Jāmet ārā, un vietā mudīgi jāražo ekoloģiskie. Nenormālā daudzumā...





> jeb kurā gadījumā lai samazinātu iespējamos plūdu draudus un ledus laikmeta atnākšānu ir jādomā kā dzīvot videi draudzīgi.


 muļķibas. Vienīgais kas līdz  - jāsamazina cilvēku daudzums. Lai kā ekoloģiski dzīvotu - piemēram 15 miljardi cūkās vairāk, nekā esošie 6 neekoloģiski dzīvojot.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Runājot par naturālo saimniecību, ja viens netiek galā, tad jāveido komūnas...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tad tā vairs nav naturālā saimniecība. Iesaku painteresēties kas īsti  ir "naturālā saimniekošana".
> Tēma par dievu šai diskusijā būtu offtopiks. Bet atļaušos tomēr pateikt, ka priekšstats ir, un ne tev spriest vai pareizs vai aplams. Uzzināsi tikai pēc nāves, *ja* vispār uzzināsi.
> [quote:3tczad57]nododas dzeršanai, mantas kārībām, slepkavošanām, kariem... izvarošanām utt geji un lezbietes izkropļo ģimenes modeli...


 [/quote:3tczad57]
Kā reiz to var attiecināt uz viduslaikiem, kad baznīca bija valsts reliģija. Pārfrāzēsim jautājumu - kur bija varenā un gudrā baznīca + dievticība ar savu superaugsto morāli? Es te par ķeceru nīdēšanu, raganu prāvām, slaveno bērtuļu nakti, 30 un 100 gadu kariem ij neiespringstu. Jautājums retorisks, neprasa atbildi, jo iegrimsism dziļā oftpā.
2 lietas pateicu, 3 vel nebija pateikta.... viduslaiku un arī daļa mūsdienu baznīcas vairs neseko Dieva norādijumiem... tikai rauš mantu un naudu ar 10 tiesu... un vēlas gūt varu pār cilvēku prātiem... Reliģija ir bizness... tā teica "Jaunās paaudzes" draudzes mēcītājs... dievbijīgi cilvēki šajā laikmetā ir liels retums...
Te labi video, kā rīkoties kara un dabas katastrofu gadijumā... varbūt cilvēce beidzot nāks pie prāta...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMBu_ZpHuMY
un
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWLIWobbmsY
Vismaz šie 2 cilvēki pilda Dieva gribu...
Varētu domāt, ka šīs runas ir nepatēmu, bet tās savā starpā ir cieši saistītas ar dabas katastrofu tēmu, un cilvēku attieksmi vienam pret otru...

----------


## Epis

10 tiesa ko baznīca prasīja bīj tīri normāla daļa, slīdinot ar mūsdienām ka nodokļos jātdod virs 60% valstīj no savas algas (ieskaitot PVN).
Ja laiks kļūs nestabils tad būs problēmas ar pārtiku un no tiem 15 miljardiem tad nosprāgs 9 un palik 6 kas varēs dzīvot kā iepriekš  ::  latvijai tas laikam nedraud jo mēs jau izmirstam un emigrējam tākā uz 1 iedzīvotāju ir papilod zemes, vismaz man ir mazdārziņš, kā pārējiem es nezinu  ::  es sev kartupeli izaudzēt varu.

 vienīgi šādā globālā bada situācijā pastāv risks 3 pasaules karam, jo ka cilbēks ir izbadējies viņš ir gatavs uz visu lai dabutu ēdienu, tākā būs sūdi ja nebūs ko ēst.

----------


## a_masiks

> varbūt cilvēce beidzot nāks pie prāta...


 Viena lieta nekādi neierakstās tajās trīs pateiktajās lietās - cilvēce paliek humānāka un labāka. Un kas interesnti - paliek humānāka pēc tam, kad tikusi vaļā no baznīcas kā valsts pārvaldes formas.
Piemēram - cilvēka mūža ilgums nemitīgi palielinās, spītējot dabas piesārņojumam. Tb -veselības aprūpe ir labāka, kavlitatīvāka nekā baznīcas zelta laikos.
Vergturība un dzimtbūšana atcelta. Baznīcai un ticīgajiem tā nezkādēļ netraucēja nemaz.

vai šie fakti tiek skaitīti kā baigi regresīvie? vai kā?

----------


## a_masiks

> 10 tiesa ko baznīca prasīja bīj tīri normāla daļa, slīdinot ar mūsdienām ka nodokļos jātdod virs 60% valstīj no savas algas (ieskaitot PVN).


 Nez... baznīca par savu 10 tiesu maksā algas ugunsdzēšejiem, policijai, ātrai palīdzībai, cēla sociālās mājas, uzturēja armiju un robežsardzi, apmaksāja skolu?
Jeb tikai nodrošināja tikai savu eksistenci ar kulta celtnēm un materiālo atbalstu kulta kalpiem? Kā tur ir? Un domā ar 10 tiesu valstij visam pietiek ij pāri paliek?

----------


## Epis

Vaig tos progresīvos nodokļus, ja esi nabags, vai parasts stādnieks tad nau ko no tevis kāst 60%, savkārt ja tev pieder firma samaksā 15% peļņas nodokli un dzīvo cepuri kūldams, ir starpība vai tev novelk 15% vai visus algas nodokļus kas bīj pāri 40% 
faktiski sanāk tā ka nav izdevīgi vispār maksāt sev algu, uzreiz jātaisa SIA (minimālā alga) un tad dzīvo no peļņas.

labs piemērs ir tā pate īrija, kur algas nodokļi ir daudz daudz mazāki nekā te un tur savu biznesu ir izdevīgāk taisīt. + visas tā pašas sociālās garantījas tikai citā kvalitātē.

šodien vēl Tnetā parādījas raksts ka ekonomikas ministrs domā ka tajā vietā lai samazināt PVN pārtikai tas būtu jāpaceļ lai bremzētu patērīņu, tas ir kronis visam.
Pēc ekonomiskajām teorījām jau tā ir jādara, bet realitātē kad cilvēki tā jau ir neapmierināti tas radīs pretēju efektu, tā var darīt ja tauta dzīvo labklājība un ir bagāta. noteikti ka ministrs spriež pēc sevis,
 ja kāds ir spēlējis tos pilsētas simulātorus tad zin kādi nodokļi jāliek lai iedzīvotāji būtu bišķi laimīgi, bet ne pārāk jo tad viņi sāk izklaidēties un palaisties  ::  parasti tad uzliek lielāku nodokli lai brīvās naudas paliktu mazāk izklaidēm un vairāk strādātu.

----------


## Raimonds1

te ari ir atbilde - tad, kad 3/4 spēlēs tās gudrās spēles, nevis močīs briesmoņus ar lāzeriem un bumbām, tad varēes sakt domat par demokrātijas kvalitātti 

līdz tam - vajag labos tos principus kaut ka citādi noturēt

----------


## darvins

Par to sasilsanu:
Tas cikliskums saistiits ar zemeslodes rotaacijas ass izmainjaam attieciibaa pret sauli. 
Jo vairaak pret sauli paveershas ledus laukumi un sniega sega (teritoriaali), jo vairaak tiek atstarota saules energjija, jo pa liek aukstaaks. Un preteeji....samazinoties ledus, sniega kopeejai platiibai, mazaak ir kam atstarot, un paliek siltaaks, un tiek piedziivots taads siltums, kaads ir Tagad.

----------


## Epis

Tieši pa jūras līmeni tad apskatat šito linku kā tas ir mainījies un tur arī ir citas bildes par tempertūru un tā tālāk. 
http://www.globalwarmingart.com/

http://www.globalwarmingart.com/wiki/Sea_Level_Gallery
reku jūras līmeņa celšanās, izskatās ka pie 2025 jūra pakāpsies tikai pa 10cm domāju ka dēļ tā nekādi plūdi rīgā nebūs  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> varbūt cilvēce beidzot nāks pie prāta...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Viena lieta nekādi neierakstās tajās trīs pateiktajās lietās - cilvēce paliek humānāka un labāka. Un kas interesnti - paliek humānāka pēc tam, kad tikusi vaļā no baznīcas kā valsts pārvaldes formas.
> Piemēram - cilvēka mūža ilgums nemitīgi palielinās, spītējot dabas piesārņojumam. Tb -veselības aprūpe ir labāka, kavlitatīvāka nekā baznīcas zelta laikos.
> Vergturība un dzimtbūšana atcelta. Baznīcai un ticīgajiem tā nezkādēļ netraucēja nemaz.
> 
> vai šie fakti tiek skaitīti kā baigi regresīvie? vai kā?


 ... ceturtā lieta  - no sirds, teorētiski nav būtiska kāda ir pārvaldes forma, svarīga ir visu cilvēku savstarpējā attieksme... ja nespējam mīlēt viens otru, tad jebkura pārvaldes forma būs kā nepanesama nasta... cilvēkam jāmainās pašam... Bībele saka, ka cilvēkam jāpiedzimst 2 reizes, sākumā no mātes miesām un otro reizi no Dieva Gara.... nav vērts lāpīt noskrandušas bikses, tās jānovelk un jāmet prom un jāuzvelk jaunas kājās... lūk kur tas fundaments slēpjas  :: 
Jānotiek radikālām izmaiņām pašā cilvēkā... un tad jau arī daba tiks saudzēta, gudri rīkojoties, var novērst dabas katastrofu radītos zaudējumus un samazināt postijumus...

----------


## Raimonds1

cilvēks vislabāk saprot konkrētu lietu - ja darīsi tā, būs slikti un normas pamazām nojūk, robežas izplust un principi saķep kopa ar sadzīves s//iem, tā kā neko nevar atsķirt -  katram sava unikāla taisnība

Cilveks nesaprot, ka būs slikti pēc 10 vai 200gadiem, viņam vajag saprast, ka viņam pašam būs slikti, ja visi brauks pilsetas centra un vinš pats var dabūt kadu vēzīti, ja nerūpēsies par vidi.

----------


## a_masiks

> ... ceturtā lieta - no sirds, teorētiski nav būtiska kāda ir pārvaldes forma, svarīga ir visu cilvēku savstarpējā attieksme... ja nespējam mīlēt viens otru, tad jebkura pārvaldes forma būs kā nepanesama nasta... cilvēkam jāmainās pašam... Bībele saka, ka cilvēkam jāpiedzimst 2 reizes, sākumā no mātes miesām un otro reizi no Dieva Gara.... nav vērts lāpīt noskrandušas bikses, tās jānovelk un jāmet prom un jāuzvelk jaunas kājās... lūk kur tas fundaments slēpjas 
> Jānotiek radikālām izmaiņām pašā cilvēkā... un tad jau arī daba tiks saudzēta, gudri rīkojoties, var novērst dabas katastrofu radītos zaudējumus un samazināt postijumus...


 Mhm... es gara acīm skatos kā Siliņa kungs šo textu pamācoši stāsta kādam melnajam vergam, dienvidamerikas cukurniedru plantācijā, aizpagājušajā gadsimtā...
Man no aizkustinājuma aš asariņa nobira...


*Raimond*, es ceru ka tu rakstot "cilvēks" domāji tikai pats sevi?  Jo es negribētu ka arī mani, kā nosaukumam  "cilvēks" atbilstošu, iekļauj izkliedētās apziņas plūsmas murgojumos.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cilvēks šeit ir domāts kā vidējais aritmētiskais cilvēks, kurš pārstāv vairākumu un kuru neinteresē sarežgītas koncepcijas, ilgtermiņa politika, un kurš saņem adaptētu vieglo informāciju no medijiem, kuri nepieprasa domāšanas piepūli. Šāds cilvēks saprot tikai konkrētu stimulu, kas vērsts tieši uz viņu pašu. Tāds cilvēks spēj saprast procesus tikai un vienīgi kā uz sevi attiecinātus.

Ja par tēmu  piesārņojums un globālā sasilišana, tad šāds cilvēks spēj saprast, kad rūpnicas dūmi traucē viņam pašam un spēj rīkoties, ja kāds argumentē, ka viņam ir iespēja dabūt vēzi, ja tā rupnīca turpinās laist neattīrītus dūmus  VIŅA  mājas virzienā. Koncepciju, ka kaut kur tūkstoš kilometrus no VIŅA  mājas kāds dedzinot ogles, ražo elektrību, ar kuru viņš sildās un piesārņojums ir tikai lokalizets citur, ka tāpēc viņam vajadzētu taupīt, šāds cilvēks nespēj saprast.

----------


## a_masiks

Man ir neviltots prieks, ka *Raimonds1* ir tik smalki izpētījis "vidējā aritmētiskā cilvēka" domāšanu un sapratnes spējas. 
Da ko tur - iespārda jau pati spēja konkrēti noteikt, ko šis "vidējais aritmētiskais cilvēks" spēj saprast un no nespēj. Neesi domājis par ekstrasensa vai interneta psihterapeita karjeru?  Tādu talantu nevar laist postā!

Ps - pieņemu, ka *Raimonds1* arī ir diezgan "vidēji aritmētisks pilsonis"... šādā gaismā viņa zajava pavisam dīvaina sanāk...

----------


## Raimonds1

esmu gan domājis  :: 
Mani šajā gadijumā interesē, kā konkrēti realizējas derīgas informācijas apstrāde sabiedrībā. Proti, vai sabiedrība spēj uzņemt derīgu informāciju, ja tā kaut kādā veidā nedaudz piespiež papūlēties saprast kaut ko ārpus sabiedrības ikdienas pieredzes. Vai sabiedrība spēj macīties no savām kļūdām, ja derīga informācija to izaicina.
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/70523?comm_page=1 

Šeit, piemēram, visai vienkārši sabiedribai ir izskaidrots, kas notiek, ja vadi ir par švakiem, saprotamā veidā.  Kas gan profesionāļiem ir zināms jau gadu desmitiem.

Un šeit ir rezultāts - 
http://www.apollo.lv/portal/news/73/articles/94223/0

Tātad, derīga, zināma informācija normāli netiek uztverta sabiedrībā. Intelektuālie resursi, lai saprastu problēmas būtību ir kontrolēt vadu un drošinātāju parametrus un spēt izdalīt kopējo jaudu ar 220.

Līdzīga situācija ir ar ekoloģiju un piesārņojumu - kamēr man tieši uz galvas nekas nekrīt, tikmēr ir labi.

----------


## a_masiks

Tad tev ir dīvaina sapratne par *derīgu* un saprotamu unformāciju.
Tu taču nenosauci kādu šķērsgriezumu vadiem vajadzēja! Tik pateici, ka šķērsgriezums vadiem ir vajadzīgs tāds, lai derētu. 
Tb - vajag tādu, kādu vajag! Izcili.
Nez ko pateiktu radioaktīvā piesārņojuma sakarā? Ka radiāciju mēra ar geigera skaitītāju? 
Ka radiācija ir bīstama? Un kuram tas būtu interesanti vai saistoši, ja ņem vērā ka praktiski nevienam nav jonizējošā starojuma reģistrācijas iekārtas?

----------


## Raimonds1

Šajā gadijumā es parādīju, ka informācijas procesi sabiedrībā notiek neloģiski, pēc citiem kritērijiem, kā sabiedriskais labums. Kā arī to, ka vairākums neuztver būtisko informāciju, kas ir zināma KATRAM  elektriķim.  Vārdu sakot demokrātija, vairākums nenodrošina kvalitatīvu pārvaldi. Uz tā fona, ka šajā gadījumā derīgā informācija, ko spētu saprast katra mājsaimniece,  ir uzrakstāma uz puslapas.  Bet ta kā informācijas telpa ir smagi ...sta ar dzelteno žurnālīšu, slavenību dzivesstastu un visādu citādu derīgu drazu un neviens videjam pilsonim nav iedevis kritērijus, kas ir labs, kas nav, tad pat  ATBILDĪGIE  speciālisti sāk laist lažu un nezināt to, kas tiem jāzina. Un, ja tagad aptaujātu, vai pansionātu direktori zina, cik ampēru ir, ja uz vienas līnijas ir uztupināti 2 radiatori, kurus klients ar da jebkādiem traucejumiem jebkura brīdī var ieregulēt uz maksimumu, tad laikam tomēr var gadīties, ka nezinās vis.  Proti, sabiedriba kā veselums nespēj mācīties no SAVĀM kļūdām.  Un uz katru, kas to mēģina analizēt skatās kā uz marsieti.

Tas pats ir ar piesārņojumu, co2 daudzumu utt. Daudz vairāk ir pr-istu info, kas ir nekorekta, bez pierādījumiem, apmaksāta un traucē saprast par ko ir stāsts.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ... ceturtā lieta - no sirds, teorētiski nav būtiska kāda ir pārvaldes forma, svarīga ir visu cilvēku savstarpējā attieksme... ja nespējam mīlēt viens otru, tad jebkura pārvaldes forma būs kā nepanesama nasta... cilvēkam jāmainās pašam... Bībele saka, ka cilvēkam jāpiedzimst 2 reizes, sākumā no mātes miesām un otro reizi no Dieva Gara.... nav vērts lāpīt noskrandušas bikses, tās jānovelk un jāmet prom un jāuzvelk jaunas kājās... lūk kur tas fundaments slēpjas 
> Jānotiek radikālām izmaiņām pašā cilvēkā... un tad jau arī daba tiks saudzēta, gudri rīkojoties, var novērst dabas katastrofu radītos zaudējumus un samazināt postijumus...


 Mhm... es gara acīm skatos kā Siliņa kungs šo textu pamācoši stāsta kādam melnajam vergam, dienvidamerikas cukurniedru plantācijā, aizpagājušajā gadsimtā...
Man no aizkustinājuma aš asariņa nobira...
.
5 lieta... hmm no dvēseles  ::  nu nevajag braukāt no viena grāvja uz otru... būtība slēpjas paša cilvēka atticībās ar otru cilvēku un dabu...
var jau būt vienalzīgs un "pied...st" dabu un griezt viens otram rīkli pušu, bet tā nekur tāli mēs netiksim...
TV vispār ir smadzeņu skalotājs un samazgu bedre... vismaz Latvijas kanāli vairumā tādi ir...
Velreiz uzsveru, ka svarīgākais ir mīlestība cilvēkiem vienam pret otru un dabu... taisnīgi likumi un taisna tiesa...  ::

----------


## Velko

He... es atradu, kurš jākar pie "lielā zvana" par Reģiem. Pēc Apollo raksta un Raimonds1 komentāra visiem tapa skaidrs, ka slidotavās un mājās ar vadu diametru nevajag skopoties. Par pansionātiem nekas nebija teikts  :: 

Kaut gan šaubos, ka Hartmane bija to komentāru izlasījusi. Un ja arī būtu - nemeklēs tak viņa tehnisko informāciju par vadu diametriem un jaudām un neskries mērīt vadu diametru.

Instalācija bēniņos bija jauna, tātad visticamāk drošinātāji bija "breakeri", nevis "korķi", kuros var naglas sabāzt. Nedomāju, ka viņa lika "Vasjam no 3. istabiņas" uzlikt lielākus drošinātājus. Domājams - viņa izsauca "sertificētu elektriķi", kuram būtu vajadzējis zināt ko var un ko nē.

Tā ka šeit runa ir nevis par "vidējo cilvēku", bet gan speciālistu, kuram viens no: 1) viss bijis pie kājas, ka tik par darbu samaksā 2) nav bijusi nekāda sajēga 3) noklusēta/dota nepatiesa informācija 4) pateikts "shut up un dari ko liek".

----------


## a_masiks

* Ingus Siliņš*
Da piegriežas man tās "vibrācijas"(C) gar un ap tēmu un sliežu pārmešana uz pavisam citu.
"Vibrēšana" arī pieskaitāma pie psihiskām slimībām, ja kas.




> Velreiz uzsveru, ka svarīgākais ir mīlestība cilvēkiem vienam pret otru un dabu... taisnīgi likumi un taisna tiesa...


 Nu dabā kā reiz  izdzīvo stiprākais. Dabiskās atlases likums, zinies. Un jamam nav *nekāda* sakara ar mīlestību un taisno tiesu. Iesūdzi tiesā dievu par šādu pasaules kārtību, ja tev tā nepatīk. Vai rādi kulaku debesīm. Rezultāts būs analoģisks.


*Raimonds1* vispār jau īstenībā tu neko neinformēji. Tikai izteci publiskā telpā repliku par to ka īss ir īss un garš ir garš. Nav pienākums pansionāta direktoram zināt kas ir ampērs. Tas jāzina elektriķim. Tu jau ar iespējams nezini mērvienību radiācijas bioloģiskajai vienībai. Un? Tāpēc kodolfiziķiem būtu sašutumā jāpakaras? Visiem būtu jāzin ES normatīvi svaiga biezpiena uzglabāšanas termiņam. Un visiem likt administratīvo sodu, ja nakts vidū pamodinot nespēj atbildēt uz šo vitāli svarīgo sabiedrības normu. Tak tu pats nezini, a lecies ka neviens cits pat nemeklē informāciju. Zato pareizi un vienkārši pasniegta info ir saprotama visiem. Arī tev būs saprotams cik ilgi un kāpēc tik ilgi jāglabā svaigs biezpiens, ja kāds vienkārši un argumentēti paskaidros. A ja redzēsi, ka tev makaronus kabina ausīs - pasūtīsi 5 mājas talāk. 
Vot ij es - jūtu ka ar globālo sasilšanu man smagā formā kabina makaronus. Ij mana izvēle - globāli silstiet 5 mājas tālāk.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Neiet runa par kautkādām bezjēdzīgām vibrācījām vai sazinkādiem murgiem... iet runa par pašu cilvēku...
Ir teiciens: Trakajiem pieder pasaule  ::  kā redzi gudrība sevi attaisno... nu tas kā joks  :: 
Ja nespējam pacelties savās domās un pašaziņā augstāk par mērkaķa, vai alu cilvēka... vai "izdzīvo stiprākais" domāšanas veidiem, tas liecina par aprobežotību un nevēlēšanos progresēt... vai tad tiešām evulūcija būtu apstājusies un sākusi iet uz otru pusi...? Tehnikas progress vel nenozīmē augsti attīstītu saprātu... jo ar ātombumbu ātri vien varam sevi noslaucīt no zemes virsas...
Runājot par gaidāmajiem plūdiem, vai dzīvojot plūdu apdraudētās vietās, mājokļus vajadzētu būvēt atbilstoši videi un iespējamiem draudiem ( plūdi, zemestrīces utt ) nu šim padomam ir tālredzīgas sekas...  ::  Bet vairums cilvēki ir tuvredzīgi...

----------


## Raimonds1

Pieņemsim, ka esi aizgājis uz kādu tusu nu un kāds skatas ziņas pa Tv un vārds pa vārdam sākas saruna par vadiem, drošinātājiem un tā tālak. Tev , ka speciālistam prasa, ko tu par to domā. Tu pasaki, kādiem vadiem jābūt, kādiem drošinatājiem, kas karst, ja mazāk tur drošinātājs vai vads.  Tad kads atceras,ka viņam majas nesen vilka vadus,šis grib vēl kaut ko slēgt klāt,  bet nezina tos kvadrātmilimetrus un grib pārliecināties, jo vada gali vēl esot, bet šķērsgriezuma laukums uz šitiem drukāts neesot. Tu tagad stāsti, ka jāmēra diametrs un pēc diametra caur pīerkvadrātā  ::   ::    var nonakt pie skērsgriezuma un ampēriem no no jaudas, ko tur slēgs atkal pie ampēriem un abus salīdzinat. Un tu automātiski tajā tusā paliec par kaut kādu autsaideru un sausiņu, kurs murkšķ kaut kadas tur nenormālas formulas   :: 

Un kā tad skaidrot dabas sistēmas, kur katrs faktors izraisa entas citu faktoru zimainas, kur pat speciālsitam jāpadoma un kur strādā milzigi datori, lai apstrādatu veselu faktu gūzmu.
Reģi kā piemērs tika paņemti, lai ilustrētu,  ka pat ļoti vienkārša un plaši pieejam informācija tiek atgrūsta un noliegta.

Vēl labāks piemērs ir cunami vilnis, kurš kustas ar 800km/h uz salām, kur ir pilns ar tūristiem un neviena organizācija nespēj nodrošināt normālu informācijas apriti un pat notikušā analīzi. Iedomajies, ka esi labi nopelnījis un nolēmis atpūsties kādā  dienvidu salā, 1000km no tevis notiek zemestrīce, tu laiski sauļojies pludmalē un moderno sabiedribu neinterese, vai tev kads ieteiks savlaicīgi paiet 100metrus nost no pludmales vai nē. Vietejiem humānie T-krekli ir izdalīti un visi ir laimīgi.
http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/polit ... d=20261488
Pēdējo trīs gadu laikā apmēram 65% Baltijas jūras piekrastes kopgaruma Latvijas teritorijā ir skārusi erozija dažādās pakāpēs.
Ir vietas, kur piekrastes zona erozijas rezultātā trīs līdz četru gadu laikā tiek noskalota par 20 līdz 30 metriem. Iegūtie ortofoto materiāli atklāj vietas piekrastē, kur atsevišķas būves atrodas jau gandrīz ūdenī un turpmākās vētrās var tikt pilnībā sagrautas.

sakiet ludzu, vai Latvijas valstij ir tāds plans dažadās vietas izlikt dažādus nožogojuma veidus - akmeņus, specialaas sētas, smilšu krastu armešanu lai praktiski atbildētu, kurš ir efektīvakais un izmaksu ziņaa labakais veids.

----------


## Epis

Tā erozīja toč ir to ūdens līmeņa celšanās, jo tas notiek visā pasaulē un es esu skatījies tās pārreides kur mājas krīt no piekrastes klintīm, kuras izskalo okenāns un līdz ar to mājas vairs nav, bet tur speciālisti arī izteica citu faktu ka tā smilts ko noskalo vienā vietā var tikt sanesta citā un līdz ar to ir vietas kur veidojās sauszeme un plašas pludmales, bet pašu ūdens līmeņa celšanās faktu tas neietekmē, 

vispār par piekrastes nostiprināšanu es te lasīju ka tagat Cementa rūpnīcām ir VĀKS jo mājas vairs neceļ tādos apmēros kā agrāk kad bīj cementa deficīgs tagat pārprodukcija, un tā logiski domājot lai grūž to cementu piekrastē un uzbetonē 4m aizsarg sienu  ::  vienīgi vai cilvēki būs gatavi šķirties no pludmalēm ?? 

raimondam par cilvēkiem ir taisnība tā viņš ir, un tas ir ļoti slikti ka cilvēki nedomā, tāds cilvēks ir viegli manipulējams ar reklāmām un citiem masu saziņas līdzekļiem, līdiz ar to lai kautko ieskaidrotu tik viegli manipulējamai tautai nav cita ceļa kā izmantot tos pašus manipulācijas līdzekļus ko pārējie. 
piemērs, ja parādīsi  Co2 grafikus kādam un teiksi ka būs nākotnē plūdi viņš padomās ka esi stūlbs, bet ja  uztaisīsi reklāmas rullīti kur attēlosi kāda būs nākotne un cik slikti būs tad kāds iespējams ka sāks kautko domāt un vēl labāk būs ja to reklāmas rullīti raidīsi kādu mēnesi tad patiešām visi sāks doma't ka vāks ir iestājiem  :: .
līdz ar to ja gribam lai visi LV dzīvotu zaļi tad ir jāreklamē šis dzīvesveidz masu saziņas līdzekļos, ar to ka pateiki kādm taupi enerģiju nekas nemainīsies, jo reklāma saka pretējo un ticēs reklāmai.

jo zemāks cilvēka IQ jo vieglāk manipulējams viņš ir. tas ir zinātniski pierādīts eksperimentos protams uz cilvēkiem.

----------


## Velko

Runājot par tehniskām lietām - tusiņā nav vērts iedziļināties detaļās. Ja nonāk lieta līdz šķērsgriezuma laukumam un diametram - tāpat neviens otrā rītā formulu neatcerēsies (arī tusiņā bez alkohola). Nav jēgas "spert ārā" visu ko zini uzreiz, tad arī nekļūsi par outsaideri. Pietiks ar "Izmēri diametru, var aprēķināt. Rītvakar atsūtīšu formulu".

Ir gadījušies arī kuriozi. Kādreiz runāt par datorlietām skaitījās baigais nūģisms. Tagad, pateicoties draugiem.lv un lētiem datoriem, tas ir kļuvis stilīgi. Bet es pēc inerces tēloju "nezinīti". Reiz sāka man kāds "krutais datoriķis"' ierādīt browsēšanas, e-maila, utt. lietošanas pamatus. "Nu uzraksti man tagad kautko emailā!". Es ar' paņemu klaviatūru un uzrakstu tekstu kā pierasts. Visi autā un es esmu "pirmais puisis ciemā"  ::  

Ja par cilvēkmīlestību - pirms 10 gadiem ierados Rīgā no Ingum samērā tuvas vietas - Matīšiem (~20 km). Pilns ar labestību un gatavs palīdzēt jebkuram, kas nāk pa ielu pretī. Diemžēl ar laiku kļuvu par tādi pašu ciniķi, kā "natīvie rīdzinieki". Lielpilsēta notrulina. Lai Dievs (kuram es tomēr nekad neesmu ticējis) palīdz Ingum palikt tam pašam atsaucīgajam cilvēkam, kāds viņš bija Alojā.

----------


## Vaz3

Labi jau jūs te visu rakstat,bet kāpēc šitāds offtopiks  ::  Runa itkā bija par plūdiem un Globālo sasilšanu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Patēretaju sabiedriba un resursu izšķērdēsana ir saistīti procesi. ja mājsaimniecei nevajadzetu to blūzi vēl baltaku, tad ražotājs neražotu vel niknāku pulveri. ja ražotaji neražotu tik prastus verķus, sarežgītius, tad tie darbotos ilgāk un terētu mazak - resursu, nervu, utt.

----------


## Epis

> Labi jau jūs te visu rakstat,bet kāpēc šitāds offtopiks  Runa itkā bija par plūdiem un Globālo sasilšanu


 oftops parasti rodās no tā ka tēma ir saistīta ar citām tēmām, apmēram tā ka plūdu jautājumam ir tieša saistība ar cilvēku uzvedību, un šeit arī papildus CO2, jūras līmeņu, tempertūras grafikiem arī apspriež kādēļ cilvēki tā rīkojās ja skaidri redz to ka tālumā gaisma spožāka nespīdēs ????  ::  

ir jābūt kādam nopietnai iemeslam, kādēļ cilvēki paši bojā apkārtējo vidi kurā dzīvā, ja kas šeit varētu minēt to "Andra šķēles ne tik senā pagātnē teikto "Krupja efektu", ka ieliekot krupi karstā ūdenī tas izleks ārā, bet ieliekot ūdenī krupi un lēnām to sildot krupis uzvārīsies, pagaidām cilvēks lēnām silda sevi un nemaz nedomā lekt ārā.

----------


## kasix

Sveiki cobalt, man ir jautājums no kurienes Tu ņēmi informāciju par to, par cik daudz celsies jūras līmenis Latvijā? Vienkārsi, pēc man pieejamās INFO tuvākajos simt gados ir paredzēta ūdens līmeņa celšanās par 50-70 CM nevis metriem  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/tehnologijas/ ... ?id=536099
Pēc miljards gadiem, Saulei pamazām izplešoties, iztvaikos okeāni, atmosfēru piepildot ar ūdens tvaikiem, kas savukārt izsauks strauju globālo sasilšanu. 

pacepjamies par šo

----------


## Epis

kautkur bīj raksts ka ja izkusīs tas antarktīdas ledus tad jūras līmenis pacelsies par 64metriem, tākā viss faktiski atkarīgs no tās antarktīdas cik tā ātri kusīs tik liels jūras līmenis arī būs.

Šī ziema ir viss sūdīgākā kāda jebkad ir bījusi, visu laku vieni mākoņi, un saules vispār nav.  ::

----------


## Vaz3

Saule ik pa laikam ir,bet sniega jau nav,kas tad tā par ziemu...tikai nosaukums!

----------


## Epis

Uzraku intresantu VIDEO matreālu "The mysterious origins of man" noslēpumainā cilvēces izcelšanās, šeit vidaks (tur arī ir citi vidaki par mistiskām lietām  ::  ) 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 3639628771

Galvenais kas tur beigās parādījās bij tas ka visas tās Piramīdas, un citas Megolītiskās Akmens celtnes ir uzceltas pirms 12 000 gadiem un pēc vieniem un tiem pašiem paņēmieniem, tā civilizācija kas to cēla bīja tehnloģiski advancēta (protams ne tik cik mēs tagat, bet augstā līmenī) un lūk šī te civilzācija protam dzīvoja  ATLANTija, un tur atklāja kur tad šiti ir apslēpta šī te pazudusī pilsēta, izrādās ka tā atlantīda atrodās Antarktikā zem Km bieza lēdus, un visa tā civilizācija gāja bojā dēļ tā ka kontinents sasvērās pabīdijās pa kautkādiem grādiem attiecīgi agrāk Antarktika nebīj D polā bet gan tuvāk uz ekvadoru, lidz ar to tur nebīj Ledus kalni un lūk vienā brīdī pāris gadu laikā Zeme pagriezās un pēkšņi antarktīda bīj Dpolā un visa tā civilizāca sasala, un aizputēja ar biezu sniega, ledus kārtu. 

Bet kāēļ es to te ieliku, tādēl ka tam ir sakars ar mūsu globālo sasilšanu, jo tāda zemes kustēšanās, jeb nobide no savass asis notiek tikai tad kad polos sakrājās ļoti liels sniega daudzums un tā masa kļūst tik liela ka sāk bīdīt Polus uz ekvadoru, sakarā ar visiem fizikas likumiem, un tādēļ šitā Globālā sasilšana varētu izraisīt līdzīgu efektu, jo tempertūrai paaugstinoties antarktīdā sāks krist sniegs, kas novedīs pie milzīgas sniega masas uzkrāšanās un pēc tam protams antarktīda ar savu lielo masu bīdīs visu zemeslodi otrādies un atrdīsies ekvadorā, šādā gadījumā mēs latvija atradīsimies arī tuvāk Ekvadoram  ::  vai tieši pretēji Eiropa būs zem km bieza ledus un izudīs tāpat kā AtlantA, faktiski tā ir laimes spēle kuram paveiksies un kurš cietīs, to zināt nevar, lūk faktiski šī zems pārbīde ir tas par ko vaidzētu uztrauktie, jo ja šādos tempos turpināsies pasaules sasilšana tad pēc pārdesmit gadiem kas zin varbūt ka nāksies pieredzēt kautko tik unikālu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Runājot par tehniskām lietām - tusiņā nav vērts iedziļināties detaļās. Ja nonāk lieta līdz šķērsgriezuma laukumam un diametram - tāpat neviens otrā rītā formulu neatcerēsies (arī tusiņā bez alkohola). Nav jēgas "spert ārā" visu ko zini uzreiz, tad arī nekļūsi par outsaideri.


 Patiesība jau to var izmantot manipulācijā ar biomasu.  Piemēram, pēc kārtējā svilušo vadu sižeta TV paziņot, ka laikam jau skolā nav Oma likumu mācijušies. kad nu visa publika ir izradījusi savu izpratni par saikni starp Oma likumu, teicēja personību, pretestibu un vadu karšanu tad paskaidrot šo sakaru un paskatīties pārviebtajos gimjos  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Es esmu par atomelektrostaciju celšanu, tikai Alvīts un Lesers jātur pa gabalu, citādi pavisam trekni paliks. Un fosilais kurināmais ir jāsadedzina pilnībā, citādi miera nebūs!

----------


## Vinchi

Pilnīgs sviests par to applūšanu, laikam aizmirsāt ka paaugstinoties temperatūrai gais var uzņemt vairāk mitruma.

----------


## karloslv

vinchi, tas īpaši novērojams musonu sezonā Indijā

----------


## Epis

Pēc pēdējās informācijas kuru atradu proti "Expanding earth theory" notiks gļuži pretējais nākotnē ūdenslīmenis tikai un vienīgi pazeminājies jo zeme izplešās tajās plaisās un parasti tās vietas kur tā izplešanās notiek ir okeānu dzelmē līdz ar to paplašinās okeāna dibens un tur būs vairāk vietas kur ūdenim satecēt tākā pēc 50-100 gadiem ūdens līmenis bišķi kritīsies jo zeme būs lielāka un pēc miljoniem gadu baltījas jūras vairs vispār nebūs tā būs baltījas lielā UPE  ::  tākā

šeit vidaks. 
Es personīgi šai te Zinātnieku neatzītajai teorījai ticu, jo tā ļoti loģiski izskaidro to kā veidojās kontinenti un kā viņi kustējās, un kāpēc viņi vispār kustējās.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kL7qDeI05U

----------


## Vaz3

atkal pasaules gals,tikai šoreiz pavisam savādāks:http://datuve.lv/forums/55195/The_End_Day

----------


## Raimonds1

Dazhi globaalaas sasishanas veestneshi
http://www.tvnet.lv/zalazeme/nature/art ... p?id=78105
http://www.tvnet.lv/zalazeme/nature/art ... p?id=78034

http://putni.nerealitate.lv/lvp/lvp_merapi.htm

----------


## Vinchi

Vai nēsat domājuši ka globālā sasilšana ir dabisks process kurš ir saistīts ar galaktisko gadu 26000 gadi.
Tā pat kā 24h ir četri gadalaiki (simboliski), vienā gadā arī ir 4 gadalaiki un 26000 gados arī ir četri gadalaiki, ar to arī ir saistīti visi ledus laikmeti, šļudoņi utt.

----------


## a_masiks

* Vinchi*
Stipri kļūdies. 26000gadi  nevar būt Galaktiskais Gads, jo ir nāvīgi īss.
īstā infa mūsu Saulei:
 Galaktiskais periods 2,25-2,50×10( ::  gadu /Galaktiskais gads/
Ātrums -  217 km/s attiecībā pret Galaktikas centru, 20 km/s attiecībā pret tuvējo zvaigžņu vidējo ātrumu 
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saule




> Izmērīts mūsu galaktikas kodols
> 
> 30 gadus pēc atklājuma, ka Piena Ceļa centrā atrodas masīvs melnais caurums, beidzot ir noteikts šī objekta izmērs. Galaktikas kodols atrodas 26000 gaismas gadu attālumā Strēlnieka zvaigznājā, tā saucamais Strēlnieka A, to sedz biezi putekļu un gāzu mākoņi tā, ka tas nav novērojams ar optiskajiem teleskopiem. Savukārt radioviļņos Strēlnieka A radiostarojuma avota vidū tika noteikts melnā cauruma diametrs - 22,526 milj. km jeb 0,15 astronomiskās vienības, melnā cauruma masa jau bija zināma iepierkš - apmēram 4 milj, Saules masas.


 http://www.liis.lv/astron/IE_version/ja ... 4_jaun.htm


Bet par "globālās sasilšanas" dabisko dabu un cilvēku niecīgo /un pat kaitīgo/ iespēju iejaukties - piekrītu. Nav cilvēkiem par katru cenu jātēlo korķis visām pudelēm. Bet ko padarīsi - gribās dažiem raut fīlingu no sava diženuma dabas priekšā... pagriezt upes no ziemeļiem uz dienvidiem, kontrolēt CO2 līmeni pēc saviem ieskatiem,  dzenāt Golfa straumi tur, kurp tai pēc jamo domām jātek....

----------


## Vinchi

Kļūdijos ar terminoloģiju  ::  26000 gadu zeme izdara vienu rotāciju ap savu asi.

Ik pēc cik ilga laika zeme šķērso piena ceļu jeb nonāk piena ceļa centrā?

----------


## a_masiks

> Ik pēc cik ilga laika zeme šķērso piena ceļu jeb nonāk piena ceļa centrā?


 Ne pēc cik gadiem.  Zeme nepārtraukti atrodas vienā līnijā ar Piena Ceļa Melno Caurumu /  ::  /. Un šis stāvoklis būs tik ilgs, cik eksistēs Zeme vai Zemes Galaktikas centrs.

Tb -  Piena Ceļš ir mūsu mīļās Saulītes un attiecīgi -Zemes, dzimtā Galaktika. Šķērsgriezumā. Vai "no sāniem". 
Zeme nekad neiet cauri Galatikas centram, bet riņko ap to, gluži kā Venēra ap Sauli. Attālumu un riņķošanas periodu jau devu. 
Galaktikas centrā nonākt jamai nav lemts nekad. Pat gaisma ar gaismas ātrumu  no Zemes līdz mūsu Galaktikas centram iet 26000 gadu. Tas ir sasodīti daudz.

----------


## Vinchi

A_masik paldies par info. Būs jāuzinstalē kāds 3D planetājija softs  ::

----------


## karloslv

> Kļūdijos ar terminoloģiju  26000 gadu zeme izdara vienu rotāciju ap savu asi.


 Cik man līdz šim bija zināms, Zeme ap savu asi apgriežas 24 stundās.

Pavisam cita lieta, ka precesijas dēļ Zemes rotācijas ass veic periodiskas svārstības ar periodu 25 800 gadu. Tas nozīmē, ka Polārzvaigzne pēc kāda brīža vairs šķietami nestāvēs uz vietas (arī tagad tā faktiski rotē pa ļoti mazu loku).

Saistība ar leduslaikmetiem jau sen kādam ir ienākusi prātā un saucas Milankoviča cikli:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles

----------


## cobalt

> Ik pēc cik ilga laika zeme šķērso piena ceļu jeb nonāk piena ceļa centrā?
> 
> 
>  Ne pēc cik gadiem.  Zeme nepārtraukti atrodas vienā līnijā ar Piena Ceļa Melno Caurumu /  /. Un šis stāvoklis būs tik ilgs, cik eksistēs Zeme vai Zemes Galaktikas centrs.
> 
> Tb -  Piena Ceļš ir mūsu mīļās Saulītes un attiecīgi -Zemes, dzimtā Galaktika. Šķērsgriezumā. Vai "no sāniem". 
> Zeme nekad neiet cauri Galatikas centram, bet riņko ap to, gluži kā Venēra ap Sauli. Attālumu un riņķošanas periodu jau devu. 
> Galaktikas centrā nonākt jamai nav lemts nekad. Pat gaisma ar gaismas ātrumu  no Zemes līdz mūsu Galaktikas centram iet 26000 gadu. Tas ir sasodīti daudz.


 Es domāju ka viņš netā to bija iedomājies.. pēc shēmas un tā ko emsu dzirdējis, visdrīzāk viņš domāja kad zeme, saules sistēma nonāk PRECĪZI vienā plaknē ar piena ceļu, ja pieņem, ka viņa ap to pārvietojas kautkā tā.. ja vispār šāda, internetā atrodamā informācija atbilst patiesībai:[attachment=0:3stxiwyt]ilustrācija.GIF[/attachment:3stxiwyt]

----------


## a_masiks

*cobalt* 

Nav būtiski. Saules sistēma tiešām tā rotē, bet nobīde nav liela un vienā plaknē tā nostāsies 2 reizes savā rotācijas perioda laikā - 
t.i reizi 125'000'000 gados. Pie kam īpašas izmaiņas tas neizraisa, jo rotācija ap Galakticas centru nedz mainās, nedz pārtrūkst.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.nedela.lv/lv/rubrikas/rubrik ... ews_id=607
http://www.agropols.lv/meklesana.php?me ... ents=85039

globālā sasilšana

----------


## a_masiks

Un kāds tam sakars ar kaut kādu sasilšanu? Atradās uz ko vainu nogrūst par faunas nekontrolēto pārvietošanu?
A truši austrālijā un dingo suņi - tie arī globalās sasilšanas sekas?

----------


## Raimonds1

::  

vakar mežā tika atrastas gailenes    ::

----------


## a_masiks

Toties vakar un šodien bija krusa un slapjš sniegs. Nu un? 
Starp citu - kā bija ar klimatu Baltijā pirms 30-90 ļimoniem gadu, kad viedojās dzintara iegulas? Ļaudis stāsta, ka bijis nenormāli karsts...

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 163643.htm
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12234
http://larouchepac.com/node/9947
http://astronomynow.com/090422sun.html
Saules aktivitāte samazinās?

----------


## gunars59

Oficiala informacija par klimata izmainam ir:

http://www.wbgu.de/gc_portal/global_change_portal.html

ir protams ari daudzas citas interneta vietnes, tacu wbgu.de skar mus vistiesak.
http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/technical-pap...e-water-en.pdf

bildes man neizedvas ielikt
http://foto.inbox.lv/gunars59/Design...al-ice1979.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/gunars59/Design...al-ice2005.jpg

----------

